# Considering a fixie...which one?!!!!



## TUBZ69 (11 Sep 2009)

I've ridden a mates a few times an quite like the way they wrk... I've got a giant scr3.0 atm.... But I'm considering a fixy. However it cannot be a home made job, ie it's gota be comercially manufactured ( charge, trek district. Fixie Inc etc ) Because I will get it on the "cycle to work" scheme.
what is a good make?
Thanx T


----------



## colinr (11 Sep 2009)

I've a Giant Bowery and I'm very pleased with it. I also think the Cannondale Capo looks great but apparently it's just singlespeed.


----------



## 4F (11 Sep 2009)

If going for new I like look of the genesis flyer
http://www.evanscycles.com/products...oogle&utm_medium=froogle&utm_campaign=froogle

however if you want to fix mudguards and a rack then the pearson touche always gets good reviews

http://www.pearsoncycles.co.uk/product/2503/PEARSON_TOUCHE_FIXED_WHEEL_2009


----------



## Rhys_Po (11 Sep 2009)

What's your budget?

I'm *STILL* drooling over this (Steel framed Specialized Langster ... only due in November though).

http://www.evanscycles.com/products...oogle&utm_medium=froogle&utm_campaign=froogle


----------



## TUBZ69 (11 Sep 2009)

budget is up to £1000


----------



## Theseus (11 Sep 2009)

4F said:


> however if you want to fix mudguards and a rack then the pearson touche always gets good reviews
> 
> http://www.pearsoncycles.co.uk/product/2503/PEARSON_TOUCHE_FIXED_WHEEL_2009



+1, I have one through C2W & enjoy it.


----------



## Rhys_Po (11 Sep 2009)

+2 Love mine


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Sep 2009)

I quite like the look of this Ellis Briggs - a beauty ain't it!


----------



## djb1971 (11 Sep 2009)

buy a langster for under £400*. Thrash the tits of it and get most of your money back when you sell it in 2 years.

They're light and quick and better than most of the modern steel ( gas pipe ) bikes . Don't let the _'it hasn't got a horizontal top tube' _brigade put you off, they ride great. Everyone I know with one loves it.

You can then spend the £600 you've saved on women and drink!!

* you may get one nearer £300 in a months time when they want to shift stock to make room for 2010 kit


----------



## dave r (11 Sep 2009)

4F said:


> If going for new I like look of the genesis flyer
> http://www.evanscycles.com/products...oogle&utm_medium=froogle&utm_campaign=froogle
> 
> however if you want to fix mudguards and a rack then the pearson touche always gets good reviews
> ...



Another vote for the Pearson, I have had mine two years now
View attachment 4210

and its been very good.


----------



## fossyant (11 Sep 2009)

Ohh..£1k.......where do you live......

Here is my beastie..... CTW, custom spec'ed....all built up, neither me or the LBS knew the final price....until finished (i.e. CTW flexibility....)...the red one here.....


----------



## fossyant (11 Sep 2009)

Or pre final triming of the fork stem and a new saddle......


----------



## Joe24 (11 Sep 2009)

My fixed has the same frame as Fossyants, and the Pearson.
Ill put a pic up of it tomorrow, when ive got an updated one.
Its a very nice bike, i got the frame and forks, and built the rest up myself, and its a very nice bike. Stood up well to what ive put it through. I like it, its my main bike. Bike for training, did TTs on it, and commuting to work.
Oh and riding around relaxing on


----------



## Tharg2007 (11 Sep 2009)

djb1971 said:


> You can then spend the £600 you've saved on women and drink!!



and waste the rest 

How about treating yourself to a Bob Jackson 631 frame and forks and a decent set of wheels. Pick a colour you like and get matching tyres for it


----------



## Vikeonabike (12 Sep 2009)

I've got a Kona Paddywagon, first new bike in 20 years, first Fixie, I love it....and it's steel. Highly reccomend it!


----------



## Joe24 (12 Sep 2009)

Tharg2007 said:


> and waste the rest
> 
> How about treating yourself to a Bob Jackson 631 frame and forks and a decent set of wheels. Pick a colour you like and get matching tyres for it



Too much yellow for me there, and you got the wrong stem on it.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Sep 2009)

fossyant said:


> Or pre final triming of the fork stem and a new saddle......



*jealous mode* Grrr, stop showing pictures of that horrible bike!!


----------



## Joe24 (12 Sep 2009)

Mines not so clean........




Lovely bike, basicly a Pearson/ that thing fossy has.
Mine is abit dirty though, not often really clean, just sort of clean.


----------



## Tharg2007 (12 Sep 2009)

Joe24 said:


> Too much yellow for me there, and you got the wrong stem on it.



haha, i've been toying with the idea of a yellow rolls and yellow bar tape too


----------



## Joe24 (12 Sep 2009)

Tharg2007 said:


> haha, i've been toying with the idea of a yellow rolls and yellow bar tape too



That will be bad


----------



## Tharg2007 (12 Sep 2009)

Joe24 said:


> That will be bad



superbad for sure 

anyway, you should be encouraging me to get another rolls in the hope it frees one of my old ones up


----------



## Joe24 (12 Sep 2009)

Tharg2007 said:


> superbad for sure



All black tyres, a Rolls with silver on instead of the gold, would be better.
Then, you can stay with the yellow/silver/black theme.
Too much yellow, or trying to match the frame just wont look good.


----------



## zimzum42 (12 Sep 2009)

Can def recommend the Bob jacksons, lovely bikes....


----------



## djb1971 (12 Sep 2009)

Tharg2007 said:


> and waste the rest



Yeh but what a waste 

it's still riding


----------



## Joe24 (12 Sep 2009)

Tharg2007 said:


> superbad for sure
> 
> *anyway, you should be encouraging me to get another rolls in the hope it frees one of my old ones up *



Ive got a Brooks now


----------



## Tharg2007 (12 Sep 2009)

the green swift?


----------



## Joe24 (12 Sep 2009)

Tharg2007 said:


> the green swift?



No, black B17N.
Look at the pic of my fixed.


----------



## Tharg2007 (12 Sep 2009)

Joe24 said:


> Look at the pic of my fixed.



is that a crust of toast under you bike?


----------



## djb1971 (12 Sep 2009)

It's for pulling the birds!!


----------



## Tharg2007 (12 Sep 2009)

djb1971 said:


> It's for pulling the birds!!



haha, a couple of blue tits on a frosty morning?


----------



## Joe24 (12 Sep 2009)

Tharg2007 said:


> is that a crust of toast under you bike?



Just the crust of a loaf.
My mum throws bread over most days for the birds, shes crazy.


----------



## Andy Pandy (14 Sep 2009)

Coming to this one a bit late, but if I was spending around a grand I'd want one of these

http://www.planet-x-warehouse.co.uk/acatalog/Track_Bikes.html

Just get the fork drilled for a front brake. Lovely. 

I know it not practical for the commute, but what the hell!!


----------



## flatwhite (16 Oct 2009)

Here are some more pics for you. Have a look at:

http://www.cyclingnewsasia.com/index.php/en/features/38-general/150-interbike-fixie-fix-

Does anyone know the make of the fixie in the first photo?


----------

